# P fry



## the red bellied piranha man (Jul 26, 2004)

hi im just starting out wiv Ps and was wanting to know fo anyone who is breeding red Ps could depart with a few of their fry ? i love wathing baby fish grow can ne one help me let me know 
tnx phil


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

where are you located at? i have 3-4 pairs of reds that breed for me every week, but have no more room to put fry so I leave them in the tank...which they end up dying......


----------



## insomnia (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=51504








I'm looking for these babies too.


----------

